# Busrtner t595...or Burstner faults ???



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,any t595 owners on here ???? anything i should be looking out for in buying one.......or any other general Burstner faults....thanks,Dave


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Dave
I retired nearly 3 years ago and my wife and I decided to buy a motorhome. The first vehicle we bought was - A Burstner Marano T595. Lovely little van. Had no problems with it whatsoever. We drove quite a few miles all over UK and Europe too. From my research into Burstners I picked up from some owners on some minor issues with the Elektroblok EBL99 but I had no trouble with mine. We only changed it because we found it a little small for longer trips to Spain and Portugal over the winter months. 
Mike Evans


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mike,nearly bought one last year but got sidetracked,going to see one tomorrow,well impressed with the size of the washroom on them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I recently owned a Burstner and the build quality is obvious as soon as you look below the surface. Mine was a different model but although second hand, Burstner support, availability of parts etc was excellent. Mine actually had a roof leak/stain which was totally repaired and new materials supplied within a very few days, paid for by Burstner with no quibble at all.
Well thought out designs.
Alan


----------

